# what is this?



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I just hope Robert isn't colored blind too. I'd never want to deer hunt anywhere near him (jk)


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry robert, everyone says it's a bobcat except you. If you don't think it's a bobcat, then fine. But i'm sticking with the other 99% of hunters that know it is one.


----------



## Jowdones (Feb 21, 2007)

Sure looks like a bobcat, and if it is it's a very large one. Gooseboy, what does your friend say it is? He obviously had time to get a snapshot which tells me he more time to observe it. What's his opinion?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It'll be interesting to see what these people think, many of them have seen hundreds of bobcats a year.

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2699571/What_animal_is_this.html#Post2699571


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> It'll be interesting to see what these people think, many of them have seen hundreds of bobcats a year.
> 
> http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2699571/What_animal_is_this.html#Post2699571


 I know serious bobcat hunters and trappers that can go days without seeing a bobcat. Take a playing card and run it from the cats hind end to the propane tank it will give you an idea how big this cat really is. Assuming that the tank is about 4 feet tall and the cat is within about 5 feet of the tank. Then the cat is only the size of a housecat. It does have a stubby tail, it is the right color, it may or may not be spotted (what appears to be spots could be a shadow) it could have light fur on the belly or it could be the way the sun is shining on it. The head appears to be small and lacking of the large cheek tufts that would clearly distinguish this cat as a bobcat.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I say a furry Chupacabra...hope your buddy doesn't have any goats nearby!!!:yikes: :lol:

Ok in all seriousness I say it appears to be a bobcat


----------



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

Bobcat, look at the size as compared to the propane pig. It's a good sized one too.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I showed the picture to my buddy who lives in the swamps in the UP who claims to have seen thousands of bobcats in his lifetime and he says Boxer. It has a stubby tail, pointy ears, brown, white belly (mabey) black face. He says it is without a doubt a Boxer and it probably weighs about 140 lbs.He laughed at the picture and said if the picture was better you could tell what it is.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

A boxer eh? Now I know your just mess'n with us robert

Can a mod move this thread to the comedy forum


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Robert Holmes said:


> You have to love the guys that post a very distorted picture and say what is this? Will someone take the picture to a biologist and get an opinion.
> 
> I apologize for the distorted picture, next time my friend will ask the critter to sit, pose, and smile....another poster asked what my buddy thinks it is and he is for sure going with " a healthy bobcat that ate the neighbors chickens"


----------



## Dukdude (May 11, 2011)

Looks photo shopped


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am on my 6th cup of coffee and I am looking real close at the picture. I have found three features that are typical of either a bobcat or a housecat or even the boxer. A quick glance I say it is a bobcat. When I really look at it especially the head and facial area that you can see I say house cat as the head is way too small and no cheek tufts. When I look at the ears they are pointy but too small to be a bobcat. If all that I consider is the stubby tail, color, and ears I see a Boxer. With all of the available cover nearby and being that the picture was taken during the daylight. A bobcat would more than likely be travelling through the cover. I have been made aware that some people see them all of the time running down Gratiot in Detroit. That does not surprise me as there was a Mountain Lion running the streets of Chicago not too long ago. Time for my 7th cup of coffee before long I will be looking at sasquatch.


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Dukdude said:


> Looks photo shopped
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I wondered the same thing when I zoomed in really close. There is pixelation almost all the way around the animal that is a lighter color than the background. 

I'm not saying it's photoshopped, but it sure does look different.

Look at the background picture, and borders around objects.










Then look at the border around the animal.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Soil Sample said:


> There is no debate.


4 pages say otherwise:lol:


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

i tend to disagree, we have 2 cougars living near our house i have seen them just the other day! if you blow up this pics you can see the tail is curled and somewhat long. that is to big to be a bobcat!


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

sbooy42 said:


> Bobcat


lol...you cant even score a freaking deer.... and your sure its a bobcat? lol. when you come over this weekend, ill show you a few cougar tracks.. and show ya a pic.... this is a cougar!..lol

i also purchased you a gift, its a measuring tape... crash course on measuring antlers!..lol


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

MEL said:


> I had a opinion and passed this pict over to a guy who knows these things and our expert opinions says cougar.


i agree, the body is way to long and lean, a bobcat is a little more stocky and shorter body length.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Cougar no doubt, the fool saying its a house cat dont know squat. he must of never had cats as a kid, Ive seen Both cougars and Bobcat's and that there is a cougar, Ask those ppl living in the canyons in SoCal, Several people have been attacked, 1 female mountain biker was being dragged off the trail by her head and another biker came along and beat it in the head with a rock, when the report hit the news they went out with choppers and such and killed 3 within 1/2 mile of a major populated area! I believe it was a place called Whiteing ranch.
No bobcat ever recorded has gotten that big, that's a 30-40lb+ animal easy, a house cat of that porportion would indeed be a WORLD record!

BD


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

thunder river outfitters said:


> lol...you cant even score a freaking deer.... and your sure its a bobcat? lol. when you come over this weekend, ill show you a few cougar tracks.. and show ya a pic.... this is a cougar!..lol
> 
> i also purchased you a gift, its a measuring tape... crash course on measuring antlers!..lol


I wont need a tape any longer than 3"


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The nearest inanimate object is the propane tank. I am assuming that the critter is within 5 feet of the tank so size should be appropriate. The tank I assume is approximately 44 inches high. If this is an adult cougar it would be 3/4 the height of the tank. If it is an adult bobcat just under 1/2 the size of the tank. A large housecat 1/4 to 1/3 the size of the tank. When you put a ruler up to the cat it appears to be about 1/4 the height of the tank. Either a juvenile bobcat or a housecat, the picture is not clear enough to clearly identify it as a bobcat.


----------

